
Mawk-2, update from mike brennan after 25 years - netten
https://github.com/mikebrennan000/mawk-2
======
netten
there is something fascinating about a lone programmer, disconnected from the
net, writing the fastest interpreter for awk.
[https://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/gawk.html#Foreword3](https://www.gnu.org/software/gawk/manual/gawk.html#Foreword3)

